
Show HN: Dreaming up dresses via WGAN - ignorant
https://sanealytics.com/2017/02/13/dreaming-up-new-dresses-via-ai-and-game-theory/
======
minimaxir
> This gives an RMSE (don’t worry about what this means, higher is better) of
> 0.28.

You want a _lower_ RMSE; the E stands for "error"

~~~
gwern
It's also odd that the RMSE increases when adding a nonlinear term. The in-
sample RMSE should only decrease when adding additional terms and
nonlinearities (that's where overfitting comes from).

~~~
minimaxir
He didn't add the log-transform, he replaced the linear relationship with the
log-transform, which would cause RMSE to increase if there were a lot of high-
skewing response values, which appears to be the case from the diagram.(log-
transforming the response might help)

